# Krakowskie uczelnie ;)

## Yatmai

Dostałem się już na Politechnikę Krakowską, prawdopodobnie na Agh też mnie wezmą, na obu kierunkach ofkoz na informatykę. Tylko właśnie tu mi się pojawia problem. Uczelnie są niedaleko od siebie więc dla mnie to jeden dojazd, jakieś opisy kierunków straaasznie leją wodę i obiecują cuda na kiju.

Dlatego miałbym prośbę do tamtejszych studentów czy absolwentów o parę słów o uczelni, bo troche dziwne było by wybieranie uczelni bo ta ma fajniejszą nazwę, a tamta ładniejszy budynek  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dziadu

Krótko o krakowskich uczelniach: AGH ma najlepsze juwenalia, PK ma najlepszy rajd, Akademia Pedagogiczna ma najlepsze dziewczyny :-]

A tak na serio, jeśli interesuje cię budownictwo to idź na PK bo mają tam świetny wydział inżynierii lądowej, jeśli odbiegasz zainteresowaniami w stronę informatyki, elektroniki, fizyki, automatyki i roboty to IMO lepszy jest AGH. Na jej korzyść przemawia to że jest większa (choć PK do około 1950 była politechniczną częścią AGH), ma wyższą pozycję w rankingu szkół, współpracuje z wieloma ośrodkami naukowymi i firmami na całym świecie, dyplom z AGH jest wszędzie mile widziany. By może PK też tak ma ale ja o tym nie wiem.

Na AGH najmocniejszą pozycję mają wydziały EAIIE (elektronika, samogłoski) i FIIS (fizyka), przy czym ten pierwszy jest fajny, ma cool nazwę i w ogóle każdy by tam chciał studiować, to drugi budzi przerażenie ze względu na profil nauczania (mnie się podoba). Na którymś z wydziałów metali (żelaznych lub drewnianych) lub inżynierii materiałowej jest też bardzo informatyka.. tzn bardzo dobra, bo kiedy gdzieś na świecie jest włamanie i ślady prowadzą na miasteczko AGH to najczęściej podejrzewani są właśnie tamci informatycy. To oni odpowiadają za to, że przedpremierowe premiery filmowe na miasteczku :-]

A tak naprawdę to co wyniesiesz ze studiów zależy tylko od Ciebie. jeśli się dobrze zakręcisz masz szanse na atrakcyjne wyjazdy za granice nawet na rok i jeszcze będą Ci za to płacić, no i będzie szansa nauczyć się czegoś nowego, zdobyć doświadczenie i atrakcyjne wpisy do CV.

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, no kierunek co nieco inna działka, papiery złożyłem na samogłoski (w przypadku Agh) bo z nazwy wydawały się fajniejsze niż "informatyka stosowana" jednak jak już tam podjechałem i miła pani dała mi informator to zwątpiłem  :Wink:  Na stronie o EAIIE widniało kilka monitorów z czymś CADo-podobnym, a na FIIS dwóch kolesi z lapkiem męczącym robocika.... Cóż myślałem, że na tym drugim będą bardziej teoretyczne rzeczy, a zabawy robocikami jednak będą na samogłoskach  :Wink:  Bądź co bądź komputerowe systemy sterowania urządzeniami zewnętrznymi bardziej mnie pociągały niż dłubanie w głupim Delphi czy siedzenie nad matmą  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

gratulacje z dostania sie na studia  :Smile: 

Podpowiem ci tyle (juz 8 lat juz po studiach) - wybierz taka uczelnie i specjalizacje, z ktorej po skonczeniu bedziesz mial od razu robote i wiekszy szmal, fajne nazwy i hobby sa nieistotne. Po studiach liczy sie tylko rodzina i kasa, zeby ja na odpowiednim poziomie utrzymac.

----------

## Yatmai

W zasadzie na uczelnie ide tylko po papier i te 6 literek przed nazwiskiem dla większej płacy, tylko skąd mogę wiedzieć na który kierunek będzie większe zapotrzebowanie za 6 lat  :Wink: 

Zasadniczo jak sie jest dobrym informatykiem od C++ to można się szybko przekwalifikować na Javę. Kwestia bardziej dobrego papierka i żeby naprawde sobą coś reprezentować a nie tylko Zakuj Zalicz Zapomnij (Zapij)  :Wink: 

Kuzyn z Krakowa mi to przed chwilą fajnie przedstawił "Na PK bardziej gnębią ludzi, a na AGH imho są lepsi profesorowie"  :Wink: 

----------

## binas77

Nie kończyłem krakowskich uczelni, ale łódzką fizykę na UŁ... i powiem ci jedno - papier nie wiele mi dał, a doświadczony murarz, mechanik czy też kucharz zarabia więcej od magistra. Tych ostatnich w Polsce jest bez liku, a doświadczonej i wykwalifikowanej siły fachowej coraz bardziej brakuje. Wiem, że się powtarzam, ale wk...ia mnie, gdy gość po gimnazjum, z prawem jazdy kat "C" (zdobytym w wojsku) i bez matury, zarabia więcej od magistra, który zarwał 5 lat na naukę (przypadek z mojego życia wzięty).

Moim zdaniem - idź na kierunek, który lubisz, ale w między czasie zdobywaj coraz to nowe kwalifikacje i doświadczenia - TO CI SIĘ PRZYDA !!!

PS.:

Pracodawcy nie chętnie patrzą na ludzi, którzy wyjechali do Anglii za pracą, po czym po "roku" wrócili do kraju... nie są ich pewni !!!

PZDR

T.

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, no dlatego właśnie zmierzam na zaoczne a w tym samym czasie zdobywam doświadczenie zawodowe  :Wink:  A uczelnię chciałbym sobie dobrać tak, żeby sie niepotrzebnie nie męczyć (propos gnębienia na PK) i fajnie bawić - choćby i z tymi robocikami  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

binas77 - wiesz, jaki kurs ponoć najczęściej robią świeżo upieczeni mgr ? Kurs obsługi wózka widłowego ... 

Co do PK i gnębiących wykładowców - zależy na kogo się trafi. I zależy co to za gnębienie ...

Jeżeli po prostu wymaga koleś wiedzy, trzeba czasami po kilka razy iść u niego zdawać jedną laborkę, generalnie - chce, żebyś to umiał, a nie czepia się byle uwalić - jest dobrze  :Smile:  Nawet bardzo dobrze - dzięki temu naprawdę się czegoś nauczysz (akurat w moim przypadku sieci komputerowe).Generalnie - wymagający, ale nie szukający dziury w całym.

Jeżeli natomiast ktoś czepia się - bo TAK!, bo ma zły humor, bo mu podpadłeś sprzeczając się co do metody rozwiązania zadania (on twierdzi, że nie masz racji, a Ty - że masz ... okazuje się, że miałeś rację - to on sobie to zapamięta, i będzie gnębił ...) - jest źle.

Ale to nie jest domena PK - na AGH też się tacy ludzie trafiają ... wszędzie się taki może trafić ... i trzeba go po prostu przejść  :Smile: 

(Ciekawostka - AP kiedyś nie było akademią, tylko wyższą szkołą - WSP = Wsparcie Seksualne Politechniki;) Teraz, odkąd są akademią - AP = Akademia Prostytucji ... i coś w tym jest)

----------

## tswiercz

Zdecydowanie AGH (student prawie 5 roku informatyki).

Nauki w sumie niewiele, sporo praktycznych przedmiotów w których masz coś zakodować (na początku), po pisanie większych projektów i (chyba najważniejsze) jej inżynierskie aspekty - zarządzanie projektem i grupą. No i łatwiej się dostać do lepszej firmy   :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Piszesz jakby na polibudzie od rana do wieczora sie opierniczali i robili zadania z Excela  :Razz: 

Poza tym, rok temu jeszcze nawet nie wiedziałem, że istnieje Agh. Więc jak trafisz na kolesia co wie co to, to luz, ale jak nie będzie znał tej szkoły, usłyszy górnictwo, hutnictwo to Cię wyśmieje  :Wink: 

O ile oczywiście ukończona szkoła jest istotna bo niektórzy już tu sugerowali że to wsio ryba byle był dyplom i umiejętności  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Poza tym, rok temu jeszcze nawet nie wiedziałem, że istnieje Agh. Więc jak trafisz na kolesia co wie co to, to luz, ale jak nie będzie znał tej szkoły, usłyszy górnictwo, hutnictwo to Cię wyśmieje 

 Ja tam mimo, że dopiero do liceum idę to o AGH już słyszałem wcześniej (kilka lat wstecz) i to same pozytywne opinie. I zawsze z rozmów raczej nie wychodziło, że to uczelnia o reputacji typu "górniczo - hutnicza? ahaha".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Ciekawostka - AP kiedyś nie było akademią, tylko wyższą szkołą - WSP = Wsparcie Seksualne Politechniki;) Teraz, odkąd są akademią - AP = Akademia Prostytucji ... i coś w tym jest)[/size]

 

Kurde... Ja studiuję na Ap ;p

----------

## Yatmai

To będziemy mieć blisko bo wygląda na to że trafie jednak na polibude na podchorążych  :Wink: 

----------

## Eko

A ja idę na AGH i yatmaia nie wpuszczam tam bo mi wsi narobi i konkurencji  :Razz:  jeden geniusz na uczelnie styknie  :Razz: 

A AGH znaczy akademia gorzalnictwa hurtowego  :Razz: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   
> 
> (Ciekawostka - AP kiedyś nie było akademią, tylko wyższą szkołą - WSP = Wsparcie Seksualne Politechniki;) Teraz, odkąd są akademią - AP = Akademia Prostytucji ... i coś w tym jest)[/size] 
> 
> Kurde... Ja studiuję na Ap ;p

 

Ups  :Very Happy:  Ja nie miałem z tym doświadczenia ...  :Wink:  no, może tylko znajomości, za to kumpel miał gorsze doświadczenia  :Wink:  Ale przecież są wyjątki od reguły  :Very Happy: 

(no ok, tłumaczy się tylko winny  :Wink:  )

Yatmai - czemu podchorązych ? :>

----------

## kondzik

@canis_lupus:

nie martw się, też studiuje na ap, możemy sobie podać ręce  :Wink: . Podobno mają zmienić nazwę na Uniwersytet Humanistyczny ;P.

----------

## Eko

UH nie no to już naprawde jednoznacznie brzmi  :Razz:   "Gdzie idziesz ?" "Na UH" <lol2>

----------

## canis_lupus

Dokładniej: Uniwersytet Humanistyczno Przyrodniczy.

Kondzik: Byłeś na nocy informatyka co Pyton organizował?

----------

## kondzik

Nie, nie byłem. W ogóle informacje o takich spotkaniach przeważnie do mnie jakoś docierają kiedy już jest po nich  :Wink: .

----------

## canis_lupus

Kurcze, zastanawiam się czy Cię znam.... 

Moje GG: 1663383

----------

## Yatmai

@n0rbi666 bo na podchorążych jest wydział FMIIS  :Wink:  Na gorzelnictwo hurtowe (  :Wink:  ) jakoś mnie nie chcieli  :Wink: 

----------

## Eko

bo nie masz naturalnych predyspozycji  :Razz: 

----------

